# BonFire Pants metal hook inside gater?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Whats the deal with these hooks? I checked inside my boots and theres no strings or anything for these hooks to attatch to. And why would they put them on the inside of your gater so that the metal hook can press up against your ankle? Anyone know what the deal is here?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You do realize that the gaters don't go inside your boot? The hooks hook on to the laces on the outside of your boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

well i'm not exactly sure what they'd be used for, but i do know that your pant gator should go _over_ your boot, not in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, the gator is there to go over your boot, not inside it. The metal hook grabs onto your strings so that the gator doesn't slide up while your riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG I'm retarded, ok so the gator goes on the outside on the inner boot, and the pant itself goes on the outside of the entire boot and bindings? But what if your boots dont have laces, i noticed some of them have tricky wire tightening systems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

oops...posted at the same time. but yeah, what he said ^^^


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

no, the gator goes over the outside of your boot, same as your pants.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope. Pull them pantlegs up, wear socks longer than the boots (mine go almost to my knees), lace the boots up with only your base layer (long undies) and socks in the boot. Then the gator stretches completely around the outside of the boot to keep snow/moisture out of the boot. You can wear the shell of the pants around the binding or tucked under it, I usually don't ratchet my bindings down around my pants cause it CAN sometimes restrict your movement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Nope. Pull them pantlegs up, wear socks longer than the boots (mine go almost to my knees), lace the boots up with only your base layer (long undies) and socks in the boot. Then the gator stretches completely around the outside of the boot to keep snow/moisture out of the boot. You can wear the shell of the pants around the binding or tucked under it, I usually don't ratchet my bindings down around my pants cause it CAN sometimes restrict your movement.


Ohhhhh, ok gotcha. Sorry for the dumb questions, I'm completely new to this.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a dumb question, I'm sure you'd be pissed if you were riding all day and had a pressure point from the lace hook and a bunch of snow in your boot you'd probably be pissed. That makes it a smart question, you avoided a little suffering :laugh: . The hooks go on your boot laces so the gator won't pull up over the top of your boot which can happen for a number of reasons, number 1 being a good wreck  .


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

it's a common misunderstanding 

and it's *usually* always better to ask questions!


----------

